
Create FreeNAS Jails with IOCAGE - vermaden
https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-create-freenas-jails-with-iocage/
======
t0liman
this is relatively useful,

but FreeNAS is about '20 minutes'* away from trying to implement a GUI
package/plugin manager with IOCAGE for this very task so that they can set-
and-forget the process and have it scripted into a launch command that is
self-healing in case of failures.

'20 minutes' being 'maybe this year' in terms of delivery.

as for the guide, it's perhaps better to integrate the FreeNAS resource page
from their forums, since this is becoming the defacto standard in the interim,
[https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?resources/fn11-1-jails-...](https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?resources/fn11-1-jails-
for-plex-tautulli-sonarr-radarr-headphones-jackett-ombi-transmission-
organizr.58/)

While it might not be the most practical guide for non-media use, it will get
you past the basics of implementation and problem-solving,

especially the concept of putting iocage settings inside of a zpool dataset
where it can be snapshot for backups, the issue of iocage not handling spaces
inside datasets, without being escaped, and the networking glitch introduced
in FN11.1 that can prevent IPv6/IPv4 addressing working as intended (that
should be fixed by now ?)

to an extent, this is top-down, people will get their feet wet and learn, or
not need to learn iocage.

or how to script pkg updates across the iocage 'fleet' etc.

